# Are We Together? by R.C. Sproul



## scottmaciver (Sep 29, 2012)

Has anyone read Sproul's book 'Are we Together?'
http://vimeo.com/46303701

I'd imagine it would be a good read but would appreciate a few words from anyone who has read it.

Scott


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 29, 2012)

Its not available in Kindle, et al, which is why I have not yet read it.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 29, 2012)

You may find the following summary helpful:
Are We Together? A Protestant Analyzes Roman Catholicism: Dr. R.C. Sproul - Book - Theology, Theological Views, Roman Catholicism | Ligonier Ministries Store

As one of the high profile leaders who declined to sign the Manhattan Declaration (where is the united action that was promised from that?) and "ECT," the author has shown real integrity and spiritual leadership, both acknowledging the universality of the church and, at the same time, contending for biblical truth.

By all accounts, a worthwhile read.


----------



## PaulCLawton (Sep 29, 2012)

Dr. Clark has a short comment about it on his blog.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 29, 2012)

(And good to see Dr. Clark back blogging again).


----------

